# Fusibles en multimetros Fluke



## enrideoz (Mar 2, 2014)

Compañeros electrónicos mi pregunta es la siguiente el multimetro Fluke (muy buenos por cierto). Se que poseen 2 fusibles pero la pregunta que tengo es que es en teoría lo que protegen estos fusibles de manera especifica??? ya leí el manual de este multimetro pero esa información no esta. ...


----------



## ISE (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola lo que he utilizado estos multimetros es que uno de ellos protege el aparato cuando se utiliza como amperimetro, esto para proteger el aparato si no se sabe como se conecta para realizar esta prueba o si se mide mas amperaje del que soporta tu multimetro. Espero te ayude esto. Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Mar 4, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Mi caso, tengo varios Fluke 77, tienen dos fusibles, uno para la escala de 300mA y otro para la escala de 10A.

Depende del modelo de Fluke seguramente, tambien tiene dos escalas de medir... Amp y mA.

Sal U2


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 11, 2014)

Porque los multimetros fluke usan fusibles que tienen una resistencia relativamente grande, por ejemplo el fusible de 40 mA tiene una resistencia de casi 8 ohms y como afecta a la hora de medir digo despues de todo tiene una resistencia 

Los fusibles baratos de multimetros baratos no tienen esta resistencia


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 11, 2014)

mmmm eso no lo sabia, pero el mio se le daño y lo intente comprar y me cobraban casi 20US por eso nunca lo compre je je je, sera por eso que era tan costoso??? sera que es fuse  y tambien shunt???  veamos que dicen los demas, chauuuuu


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 11, 2014)

Lastima que esta bien lejos, yo tengo varios de 40m 630m y 11A, me di cuenta de eso, el que menos resistencia tiene es el de 11A creo que es comprensible, lo que se es que son fusibles de accion muy muy rapida


----------



## miguelus (Mar 12, 2014)

Buenos días Ajna.

No sé cómo has medido esos fusibles, yo tengo tres Multímetros Fluke77, los tres con los Fusibles originales, los Fusibles de la escala de 10Amp miden 0Ω - no tengo milióhmetro  -
los Fusibles de la escala de300mA. miden ~4,5Ω.

En otros Multímetros "Chinos", el Fusible de la escala de 10Amp. igualmente he medido 0Ω.

Si lo piensas un poco  no tiene sentido que para medir 10Amp el Fusible tenga una Resistencia de 8Ω que iría en serie con el circuit a medir 

Sal U2


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 12, 2014)

Lamento decirte que mal interpretaste mi comentario, el fusible que presenta casi 8 ohms es el de 44mA, no el de 11A


----------



## miguelus (Mar 12, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> Lamento decirte que mal interpretaste mi comentario, el fusible que presenta casi 8 ohms es el de 44mA, no el de 11A



Buenas noches.

Entono el "Mea Culpa"   

Lo que  has medido es totalmente normal.

Sal U2


----------



## ecotronico (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola.

Actualmente trabajo con un multímetro Fluke 179.
En mi caso, los fusibles "no" poseen resistencia interna; a no ser que algún anterior funcionario los haya cambiado.

Una manera simple de medir los fusibles, es colocando la escala de resistencia Ω y midiendo con la punta roja, el borne de la escala de corriente.
Así compruebas la resistencia de ellos.
Les dejo las fotos, en mi caso el multimetro tiene escala de 400mA y 10A.

Estos fusibles protejen el instrumento, las puntas y el circuito interno porque no fue construído para medir corrientes excesivas.

Recordemos que el principio de funcionamiento de un amperímetro, es usar una resitencia en derivación (o shunt).
luego, dentro se mide la tensión que cae en la resistencia cuando pasa la corriente.
antiguamente se usaba un mecanismo de D'Arsonval o Galvanómetro.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanómetro

Hoy en día, los instrumentos ya son digitales, como es el caso de Fluke y otras marcas (Hioki, Uni-T, Minipa, Lee Tools, incluso los "chinos", etc)


----------

